# feed for holstein calves?



## roxxc (Feb 11, 2009)

After calves are weened what is the best feed to feed them to get them to gain weight fast? Right now they are eating calf starter and some medicated calf pellets.Can I take them off that feed and feed them those protien lick tanks? What else do they need with those licks? Hay I know. Do they still need grain with those licks or is it good enough by itself? Im trying to get them fat fast  Do they need high fat or protien or both? 
I know, I know, Lots of questions!! Im just not sure what to feed them to make them grow well. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 11, 2009)

after weaning they need tobe eating 5 or 6lbs of grain a hd a day.an grazing grass.they wont need the lick tubbs till they are 6 months old.as well as grain an hay in the winter.they wont grow fast enough just on lick tubbs.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 11, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> after weaning they need tobe eating 5 or 6lbs of grain a hd a day.an grazing grass.they wont need the lick tubbs till they are 6 months old.as well as grain an hay in the winter.they wont grow fast enough just on lick tubbs.


Agreed


----------



## roxxc (Feb 11, 2009)

They are already grazing now. What kind of grain is the best to feed? They wont need or cant have the lick tubs till 6 months? I thought it(the tubs) would help them grow faster because they are such high protien.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 11, 2009)

Do you have a feedmill near you? Or do you rely on premixed feed from a feed store? How old are they?

The reason I'm asking is if you have a feedmill near you, go in and talk to the feed guy. Tell him what kind of grass or hay they are on and their age. They can custom mix feed for you. 

If your getting premixed from the feed store, you probably will be better off with the calf starter for now. 

A calf younger than 6 months won't do well on the lick tubs. Yes, they do have high protein depending on the tub you get but, they need the energy of grain. Your grain is already mixed for good protein levels for a calf. They also won't lick enough to get what they need. Tubs work for older animals and I'm not sure that I would use them over grain for a steer.


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 12, 2009)

they need tobe on a calf starter feed till 6 months old.then switched to a lower protine feed.their stomachs are developed enough to handle the lick tubbs till 6 months old.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Feb 12, 2009)

You need to get a schedule of what to feed at each particular life stage. You may want them to grow fast, but if you feed them wrong, they won't grow correctly, they will just get short and fat-- or short and skinny!
Lots of research has been done on this so call your local ag extension agent and don't stray too far from their guidelines.
In my experience, once they are 6 months old, they thrive on plentiful *new* growth grass, but until then, you should supplement grain.


----------

